# Stopover spots between Calais & Bruge?



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi

We'll be getting off the ferry at Calais at about 11.30pm and want to get on the road for a bit before sleeping over on an aire or similar on or close to the A16/E40 route out of Calais toward Bruge.

Anybody know of any? Do they have aires de repose on trunk roads in Belgium - or just service areas? Does anyone know if the Jabbeke service area is suitable for stopovers?

Many thanks

Harry


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Harry. You can stay on the motorway service areas but I personally wouldn't. There is an aire at MALO LES BAINS just to the East of Dunkirke or further on at De Panne. If you come off the motorway just over the border into Belgium at junction 1 then carry on down to De Panne, you go straight over the first roundabout which is "Tobacco Road" then carry on down into De Panne and shortly after going round a sharp left hand bend the aire is in a road on the right, something like Konigstein. If you are interested I am sure they are both in the database.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks Sid

I've found Koningsplein at De Panne in my Camper Stop Europe book.

Looks like a definite possible.

Cheers

Harry


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

The Malo Les Bains one is >>>Here<<<

And here's a photo of it


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Seeker

The last time we visited the aire at De Panne the signs stated that overnight parking was not allowed, how strictly it is enforced I do not know. We did spend a few hours during the night at a service station on the A16/E40 just before the Brugge exit. We arrived at 2:00am and departed at 6:00am and had no problems. We parked in a well lit area near to the kiosk along with a few other motorhomes.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian. That sign has been there for the last 2 years to my knowledge but we have overnighted a few times with loads of others.
Sid


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'd agree with Sid, we were there (de panne) last year and the 'no overnight' parking sign was still there and being ignored :wink: . Although we didn't stop the night there were several there that looked like they had been there for several days.

We've found the aire at Malo Les Bains a bit hit and miss, sometimes full, sometimes deserted, on one occasion we were joined by several travellers vans parked up for the night in the far corner away from the beach. No real problems though, they didn't bother anyone and the night passed uneventfully.

pete


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi SidT & peejay

Thanks for the info on the De Panne aire, we only visited it one afternoon on our way back to Ostend. There were about 5 or 6 local vans parked up and one of the occupants who could speak English pointed out the no overnight sign to me.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Forgot to say thanks to the posters here who replied to my question. Being gamblers by nature we'll take our chances at de Panne.

Thanks

Harry


----------

